# Newbie - Got our puppy Isabella :)



## CandyF (Nov 3, 2010)

Hey There, 

So we got our little bundle of joy in December, she is 11 weeks old now, and has grown so so much! she had her 2nd vaccinations and started puppy school last weekend!

She also has her moments of going crazy around the house, funny to watch lol...and we are also still trying to train her not to pee inside...

I am sure I am going to read a lot of great advice on the forum and look forward to sharing our experiences with Bella 

Cheers,
Candice


----------



## raps702 (Dec 19, 2010)

Welcome Candy and congrats on your new puppy, our puppy Axel just turned 12 weeks and also had one week of puppy kindergarten. We also have to go for another shot of vaccs on Thursday. Anyway's hope you can use the resources on this forum, as well sharing stories.


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

Congrats on Bella


----------



## KashagLake (Sep 27, 2010)

Congrats on the pup! We also picked up our pup (Holly) in Dec, she's 13 weeks today! Where'd you get her from? This forum is great! Lots of helpful info!


----------

